# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  Media Casting Fail

## dunfiddlin

Blank Page Project in Visual Studio 2017 UWP

This code will be familiar to anyone who has seen the UWP Samples and/or the Media Casting article but I just cannot get it to work. The connection attempts to connect but always returns a "device cannot play the media" error. irrespective of the file type. I am fully able to cast using the inbuilt windows Cast To context menu item so it's not a question of any inherent compatibility. Anybody any ideas on how I can get this to work?


VB Code:
'Create a new picker
        Dim filePicker As Windows.Storage.Pickers.FileOpenPicker = New Windows.Storage.Pickers.FileOpenPicker()
        filePicker.FileTypeFilter.Add(".wmv")
        filePicker.FileTypeFilter.Add(".mp4")
        filePicker.FileTypeFilter.Add(".mkv")
        filePicker.SuggestedStartLocation = Windows.Storage.Pickers.PickerLocationId.PicturesLibrary
        'Retrieve file from picker
        Dim file As Windows.Storage.StorageFile = Await filePicker.PickSingleFileAsync()
        If file IsNot Nothing Then
            Dim stream As Windows.Storage.Streams.IRandomAccessStream = Await file.OpenAsync(Windows.Storage.FileAccessMode.Read)
              video.SetSource(stream, file.ContentType)
             If device IsNot Nothing Then
                 connection = (CType(device, Windows.Media.Casting.CastingDevice)).CreateCastingConnection()
                AddHandler connection.ErrorOccurred, AddressOf Connection_ErrorOccurred
                AddHandler connection.StateChanged, AddressOf Connection_StateChanged
                Await connection.RequestStartCastingAsync(video.GetAsCastingSource())
            End If
   
        End If

----------


## Niya

Whoa. What a surprise. Haven't seen you in a long time.

Sorry though, I can't help with this problem as I haven't even begun to learn programming for UWP. Just posted to say hi  :Wink:

----------

